# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  HELP! What Can I Do When I First Notice My Hair Loss?

## tbtadmin

When you look in the mirror, are you beginning to lose that appearance of volume in your hair? Is your hair beginning to look flat in spite of the blow dryer?* Do your temple points seem to be retreating southward?* And where did all this hair in my sink come from?!* Sound familiar?It could very [...]

More...

----------

